# Is my dosing regime any good?



## HarryRobinson (5 Feb 2012)

*Macro Solution*

Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:

4tsp Potassium Nitrate

1tsp Potassium Phosphate

6tsp Magnesium Sulphate

500ml water
----------

*Micro Solution*

Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:

1tsp Chelated Trace Elements

500ml Water
----------

*Dosing*

Macro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water)

Micro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water)

20-50% weekly water change.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Feb 2012)

Hi

Could you please advise on the quantity of water within the tank, ie 20,50, 100, 200 litres

Regards
paul.


----------



## HarryRobinson (5 Feb 2012)

90


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Feb 2012)

Harry

Your mix:

20 UK gallons is 90 ltr which is approx 25.71 US gallons				
here is your mix for a 30 US gallons for a for 4 week period				

KN03 = 3 tps				

KH2PO4 = 1.5 tps				

MGS04 = 9  tps				

All of the above mixed with 600 mls of warm tap water.				

50mls per dosage - 3 x per week (Alternative days IE. Mon - Wed - Fri)				


CSM-B = 3/4 tps - mixed with 200 mls of tap water				

25mls per dosage - 2 x per week (Between the NPK dosing IE. Tues - Thurs) 		

Regards
Paul.


----------



## HarryRobinson (5 Feb 2012)

> CSM-B



What is this?

Sorry but ive only just began to think about ei dosing. Thankyou anyway this is a huuuge help. And also do you know where i can obtain such measuirng equipment, ie, 3/4 tps 1.5 tsp etc.


----------



## CeeJay (5 Feb 2012)

Hi Harry



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> > CSM-B
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?



This is your Trace elements (It's an American thing   )



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> And also do you know where i can obtain such measuirng equipment, ie, 3/4 tps 1.5 tsp etc.


Measuring spoons can be bought at any supermarket. Asda sell a set for 99p   
There is a 1 tsp, 3/4 tsp, 1/2 tsp , 1/4 tsp & 1/8th tsp in the set. Now you'll be able to get any measurement you wish with a combination of these spoons


----------



## HarryRobinson (6 Feb 2012)

Thankyou very much


----------



## HarryRobinson (6 Feb 2012)

One final Question What time of day do i dose my ferts?


----------



## CeeJay (6 Feb 2012)

Hi Harry.

Any time that suits you.
Mine get dosed at 6am and the lights don't come on till 5pm   .
The tank has been running like this for the last 3 years


----------



## HarryRobinson (6 Feb 2012)

Ok then, i will do it in the evening sometime, 4pm maybe, seems reasonable seeming as i get home nearly everyday at 3:30. What tank are you doing this on in your sig?


----------



## CeeJay (6 Feb 2012)

Hi Harry

The 180l.
But it looks nothing like that now   , it's been rescaped twice since then.
But I was still dosing like that when that tank was running.


----------



## HarryRobinson (6 Feb 2012)

Ah yes, just read through your whole journal, that lawn was amazing! Now going onto the moss mountain


----------

